# Colango Headset



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

How come so few people buy these with their colnago's? Are there issues with them? What other headsets come with a similar top cap....ie. cone shaped??
Thanks!


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

nothing "wrong" with them except they're a bit expensive


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Why would I buy a Colango for my Colnago?? I would at least want the names to match...


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

*Wanted it ...*

But when my bike was finally getting shipped to me, everyone was out. I think it's as much an availability issue as anything. My sense is that they make a few when they get around to it (or have their subs do it when they get around to it). Not a priority for them. I ended up getting an FSA head set, and can't justify another $90 to get the branded HS just now.

They do look cool though! My buddy has one on his 2006.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*I just got one a month ago for my Cristallo build*

It's built buy Silva of Italy (they make plenty of headsets) and is a nice compromise between the King and the record. Mike at Maestro (where I got the Cristallo) said that (after King) he likes the Colnago better than the Record my previous 2nd choice.

FYI the new (after 2005) Clnago HS use cartridge bearings and that conical high stack height top cup.

Nik

I'll post pics after its built....


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

I once rode with the General Manager of Campagnolo USA and he had a Colnago headset on his C50.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I have short legs so I have to use very little to no spacers below my stem to drop my bar below my saddle. I suppose the Colnago headset is not for me then? You mean the stack height is about 1" minimum???

Anybody got a pic of a bike with the Colnago headset?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Clevor said:


> I have short legs so I have to use very little to no spacers below my stem to drop my bar below my saddle. I suppose the Colnago headset is not for me then? You mean the stack height is about 1" minimum???
> 
> Anybody got a pic of a bike with the Colnago headset?


The stack height of the upper elements do indeed raise the lowest position available for your bars by about 1 cm over more traditional headsets. If you presently ride without spacers, you might indeed be better off to use another headset. For virtually anybody else, they are often a good solution.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Clevor said:


> I have short legs so I have to use very little to no spacers below my stem to drop my bar below my saddle. I suppose the Colnago headset is not for me then? You mean the stack height is about 1" minimum???
> 
> Anybody got a pic of a bike with the Colnago headset?


Here's mine...I think I have 2cm of spacers (pix are old)


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

chuckice said:


> Here's mine...I think I have 2cm of spacers (pix are old)


Thanks for the pics. Not too bad actually. I should get by with no spacers. I like how the red/green/white C50 logo on the top tube matches the logo on the post, which I presume is a Colnago.

They had pics of Protour bikes of all the teams in VeloNews I believe. Man, those guys run no spacers and negative rise stems to get those real aggressive racing profiles.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Clevor said:


> Thanks for the pics. Not too bad actually. I should get by with no spacers. I like how the red/green/white C50 logo on the top tube matches the logo on the post, which I presume is a Colnago.
> 
> They had pics of Protour bikes of all the teams in VeloNews I believe. Man, those guys run no spacers and negative rise stems to get those real aggressive racing profiles.


Yup...it's a Colnago post, stem, headset, etc.


----------

